# Mac OS X Update Problems



## acook2 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a Mac and whenever i download something it will download but not install it always says The Bill Of Materials For This Package was not found or something about the script. Usually the first one but it is so annoying. I have an old Mac OS X v10.2.8


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Could be a couple things:

1) Run Disk Utility and repair permissions.

2) Does the version of the software you are trying to install work with 10.2?


----------



## acook2 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just finished trying the disk repair it showed some problems getting fixed then i ran a test on the software this is what i got:

Verifying disk "Mac OS X 10.6.8 Update".
Checking HFS Plus volume.
Checking Extents Overflow file.
Checking Catalog file.
Reserved fields in the catalog record have incorrect data *
Reserved fields in the catalog record have incorrect data *
Checking Catalog hierarchy.
Checking Extended Attributes file.
Invalid B-tree Header *
Checking volume bitmap.
Checking volume information.
Volume Header needs minor repair *
The volume Mac OS X 10.6.8 Update needs to be repaired.
Verify completed.

The (*) where in red when the test was complete


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

acook2 said:


> I have a Mac and whenever i download something it will download but not install it always says The Bill Of Materials For This Package was not found or something about the script. Usually the first one but it is so annoying. I have an old Mac OS X v10.2.8


I believe you need a Mac OS upgrade to a much newer version. Your older Mac OS might not be compatible with the software which you are downloading.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tompatrick said:


> I believe you need a Mac OS upgrade to a much newer version.


My guess is if he/she is still on 10.2.8 that might not be an option.

In this case looking for an older version compatible with 10.2 or even 10.3 or 10.4 might work. (if an older version exists)


----------



## acook2 (Mar 4, 2012)

So what should I do to get it working better


----------



## acook2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Should I :
purchase new software
Get a new computer
Or other
Ps I dont really have any money.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It looks like you're trying to run new software on an ancient Mac. That's not going to work with what you have. Your only option that doesn't involve spending money is to not run any new software. If you need to run new software, you need to buy a much newer Mac.


----------



## acook2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well a new Mac isnt an option oh well
Thanks for the help


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Or, use software that works on that OS version.

If you could list the exact Mac you have, even if the 10.4 upgrade is possible, there is plenty of Tiger (10.4) compatible applications.


----------



## acook2 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll try that


----------

